# Another interesting hobby...



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

was watching some commercial last night , mentioned something about a city of toothpicks in it so I goggled it and was totally impressed & also have a new found respect for my hobbies lol Anyway, here's a couple links you just have to check out.... hope you enjoy:
Toothpick City II - ToothpickCity.com
ChiHaw's Blog: City of Toothpicks
Funzug.com | Amazing City of Toothpicks | Toothpicks, Architectures, These, Made, Others


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, and I thought aquariums took patience! Those are incredible


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

my thoughts exactly! lol


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope they do not live in an earthquake zone.


----------



## slipstream (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow, makes me feel inferior when All I do is make a mini cross out of a toothpick.. LOL


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

totally awesome


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Wow!! That is a much more fun use than just cleaning teeth


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Those are very impressive.


----------

